# R35 exhaust tips



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi guys, long shot.....does anyone have any r35 exhaust tips for sale preferably non standard a full set of 4 And in good condition I have some carbon ones fitted at the moment but the lacquer has flaked off in areas So they look awful.

thanks
Brett


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

appreciate you said non standard but i do have some standard MY18 tip i could sell, done 8k miles.


----------



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

davej51 said:


> appreciate you said non standard but i do have some standard MY18 tip i could sell, done 8k miles.


Please Pm me with a price I may be tempted.👍


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

i have some stock painted black


----------

